

Show HN: Storyline 2.0 – Integrates with Instagram, Facebook, Dropbox, Twitter - korbey
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/storyline-by-arcivr/id945808100?ls=1&mt=8

======
korbey
Storyline 1.0 was great, but only let you grab photos from your iOS device.
V2.0 lets you create and narrate slideshows with images from Instagram,
Facebook, Twitter, Dropbox and Arcivr. Posting has changed as well. Instead of
posting an mp4, Storyline now hosts a unique URL for every slideshow so you
can post to Twitter, etc. Mp4s are still saved to Dropbox, Arcivr or your
device. Android version coming in late spring. I'd love to hear what you
think.

